# 27.2mm Seat Post too big for Corsa Extra frame ???



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi

Just started putting an early 90's Kelme Corsa Extra build together and have found a 27.2mm seat post to be too big for the seat tube.
I've checked the post with digital calipers and it's exactly 27.2mm, however the internal diameter of the seatpost is more like 27.0mm.
I'm a bit confused because I thought that Corsa Extra frames made from SLX tubing took a 27.2mm seat post.
The Columbus SLX sticker is nicely faded and none of the other frame decals have been changed.

Here's a pic of the frame

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=218384


Any ideas much appreciated


Thanks


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Try another seat post.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Did you measure side to side or front to back? 

Sometimes the lug lip can get bent in slightly causing a "false" reading if measured front to back.

If you measured side to side and it's still 27.0, you'll likely need a 27.0 post


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

It should be 27.2 so get LBS to ream it out.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

If its SLX, it should be 27.2. I think the other guys have it exactly right. Take it to your LBS to have them confirm the size and ream it if necessary.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

The seat tube for my MX Leader needed to be reamed; it's not uncommon.


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers for the replies.

I've sanded down an old seatpost from 27.2 to 27.05 to get a good but tight fit.

The seatpost had quite thick tubing so I'm not too worried about compromising it's strength. However is this too much to remove from the seat tube ?

SLX tubing goes from 0.9 to 0.6 and removing 0.15 seems quite a lot.


----------

